# Colin Devin Denis - Our miracle baby - traumatic birth



## meldmac

Colin Devin Denis M. - June 28, 2010 at 3:40 am
Weight: 7 lbs 9 oz
19 inches

It's hard to explain how I feel right now other than I truly believe that Colin's big brother had a hand in the birth of Colin and was watching over him from above.

I was called in to be induced on June 27, 2010 at around 10:30 am. Got to the hospital at around 12 and they hooked me up to the monitors finally at about 12:30 or so. Monitored the baby for about an hour and said to go get something to eat and then come back in a half hour to see if there would be beds available for me to be induced. So we wandered around until about 2:00 or so and came back and thankfully they had a bed available. So they took us up to L&D and got me situated and by about 2:30 pm had me hooked up to the oxytocin I had already been dilated to 2 cm's when they started but it progressed very slowly and by 6 pm, I was only dilated to 3. They started increasing the drip more frequently but I was still progressing a bit slower than what they had liked so by 10:30 decided to break my waters. Up until this point I was not sure about an epi so decided to wait until after they broke my waters to decide. Well as soon as they broke my water I started getting them 1 min apart and very intensely so I agreed on the epi. Lets just say I'm not getting it again as this is the second time it didn't work for me. It was ok for about 10 mins then the contractions were as painful as they were before and by an hour later they were twice as painful. Only bonus was I was progressing quickly. 

By 2 am or so I was 8-9 cm's dilated. Dr. came around 3:00 and checked and said I was pretty much ready to push. Up until about 1:30 babies hb had a baseline of around 140-150 and active hb of 160-170, well around 2:30 onwards it started going to about 110 and they all thought it had just been because he was resting. Well as soon as I started pushing all I could hear was the dr after about 10 mins of pushing say we had to get this baby out now! From then on I was in so much agony I was delirious because he had to use forceps to remove the baby who hadn't even started to crown yet, it felt like someone ripped out my whole insides. He basically ripped Colin out of me :cry: but this is what saved his life. I didn't know until after wards when my husband told me that every time I contracted his hb went from 110 to 50 and back up again. They realized at this time that he was in serious distress. After they found out that his cord was wrapped around his body and his neck twice, and when I contracted it was squeezing his little body. When I looked up after they pulled him out I saw the dr unwrapping the cord and I thought we had lost him :cry: I'm so glad I didn't know that during birth or I would have been panicking even more than I was. I had no idea at all that it was such a dire situation. I will forever think of him as a miracle because the outcome of this could have been so much different. His cry after birth was the best sound I've every heard in my entire life. I will be forever thankful to my dr. for thinking quickly and getting him out.

So I introduce Colin who was born into this world not screaming but still here with us on his angel brothers due date. Thank you Devin for making mommy and daddy believe in miracles. Every day when I look at Colin I will remember you and thank you for making your little brother safe. Colin looks so much like Devin and I thought I would be sad about this but I'm happy, as I know a part of Devin will always be here with us.

Some of my favorite pics of Colin!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0776.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 115









DSCN0765.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 99


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Thank you for sharing your story!

Colin is gorgeous, a true miracle!


----------



## catfromaus

This bought a tear- Colin is a beautiful baby, and I'm so glad you got your miracle :hugs:

Cat
xxx


----------



## sawah

:hugs:Massive congrats hunnie :hugs:
Colin is a true miracle his birth story brought tears to my eyes :cry:
Im so happy for you all


----------



## pip2009

So glad your little miracle is here safe and sound, he is absolutely gorgeous xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

ahhh hun, im crying my eyes out now :(

sooo glad colin is ok and his big bro was looking out for him

he is gorgeous

xxxx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mel - im so pleased it all turned out ok, he is gorgeous. What a little miracle, Cant believe what could have happened and also, all on his brothers due date - definately a miracle. Hope you are all doing well xx :flower: Floaty kisses to Devin, well done :kiss:


----------



## Mrs_N

He's beautiful! 
I'm so pleased it worked out well in the end :hugs:


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:hugs: He's so adorable honey! Truely a miracle! :hugs:


----------



## sunbeam

aww congratulations colin is beautiful.....big floaty kisses to Devin and big :hugs: to u hun xx


----------



## Lottie86

Awww Mel I am so so happy that you have got your miracle baby and that everything was ok in the end. He's soooo cute!! I bet Devin is so proud of his little brother. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all and floaty kiss to Devin :kiss:


----------



## lisa_33

congratualtions mel, he is beautiful, his big brother devin will be so proud of his mummy and new little brother xxxx


----------



## MNMom3

What a scary situation! I am so happy your little one is safe and here with you! Congratulations!


----------



## TattiesMum

I'm crying here too Mel :cry:

I'm so so happy for you :hugs: Colin is simply gorgeous and I can't tell you how glad I am that he is here safe and sound.

Devin ... floaty :kiss: congratulations on being a big brother and a HUGE thank you for looking after Mummy, Daddy and Colin so well :hugs:


----------



## Shellyvet2007

He's so beautiful, so glad everything turned out OK for you all and thank you for sharing your story :)


----------



## lyndsey3010

An amazing story. He definitely has his big brother watching over him - and you. Your happy ending is so lovely to read. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Mel huge congratulations I'm so pleased colin is with you safe and well. It is a relied when they come out after being in distress it was how I needed a csection as lucid had the cord round her neck tightly I'm glad you have your little miracle what did he weigh big hugs to you he is gorgeous


----------



## Liz2

He is gorgeous honey! So glad he made is safe and sound. Congrats to you :hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

So glad your little one is here safe and sound.


----------



## pink_bow

He is gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## bky

So happy you've got your baby :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

He's so precious and you made me cry. I am so happy everything worked out for you! You've been through a lot and now I hope only happy times come!


----------



## Hoolie

Congratulations to you. Your account is truely touching. 

Alex


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awww hes too cute congrats


----------



## ineedaseed

he is gorgeous, congratulations xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

What a beautiful son! Congrats to you and your OH. I cant even imagine all the emotions you were going through :hugs:


----------



## KiansMummy

aww congrats he is adorable xx


----------



## MUMOF5

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations hun. Evie was in a similar situation to Colin, heartbeat almost dropping to nothing and cord round her neck twice, its very scary to know that they were in serious danger :hugs:. So glad he is here safe and well. xx


----------



## v2007

Oh ive got tears in my eyes, im so happy he entered the world safe and sound. 

Massive congratulations. 

Welcome to the world Colin and a butterfly kiss for Devin. 

V xxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations, he's beautiful. Devin looked after his little brother so well.

:hugs: for you all.


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## izzysmummy

Wow what a lovely little boy! My princess was due on the same date as i would have been due when i had my ectopic! Strange how things work out!

Congrats xxxx


----------



## kiwimama

Colin is just beautiful, congratulations! Devin was definately looking after him that day and will continue to everyday. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

He is so adourable well done mommy


----------



## Christine1993

He's gorgeous, well done. You brought a tear to my eye xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

He is gorgeous. Congratulations xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

Really glad he arrived into the world safe and sound. Congrats x


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## massacubano

belated congrats! :hugs:


----------



## bklove

awww, congratulations. What a blessing.


----------



## SugarKisses

Oh Mel, I didnt realize it had been such a traumatic time for you :( Thank god for your doctor.

He is gorgeous, a little gorgeous miracle. Congrats x x x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations. What an awful scary time for u. :hugs: xxx


----------

